# Nav unit for MY 2003 5 series



## webfoot (Jul 5, 2002)

Jon Shafer, can you clear-up the conflicting information between the pricing guide and various other sources about the MY 2003 nav unit. I've read in web sites and other publications that the new my 2003 nav units will be DVD based and have in-dash CD. A salesman here in Las Vegas also confirmed the new unit will as above. 

Simply put, I passed on a 530 from Cutter Motors because of a convincing salesman at Desert BMW. The clincher was his explanation that the MY 2003 would be fundamentally the same price as a 2002 with CD changer and a nav unit. As my wife and I prefer the in-dash CD and like the better performing DVD based nav systems. Any help here is greatly appreciated because I think I can still back out of the deal because they claim to NOT have an allocation for a 530 yet. Thanks in advance.


----------

